# hello



## twinnie (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello didn't think I would be posting in this thread lol for newbies my name is vickie I have been on the forum for a while not posted for a bit due to not remembering my password I am 6 month preggers with my 3rd baby this is my 2nd while being diabetic


----------



## Bloden (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello again! Not long to go now!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Vickie Pleased to meet you on here and congrats on returning to this part of the forum. Passwords are a nightmare arnt they? I used to stay logged in on here on my phone but it's now started throwing me out so another one to try to remember! You've got a busy time ahead!


----------



## twinnie (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cleo (Nov 18, 2014)

hi twinnie,
congratulations !
Im a first time mum and my LO is almost 8 months now 
hope all the diabetes malarchy is going ok for you  xx


----------



## twinnie (May 20, 2015)

Hi all sorry (saying this a lot tonight) due to other problems I haven't post on here for a while but just to let you guys know I have a beautiful baby boy by c section at 37 weeks he is now 12 weeks old  and after a little problems at birth he is doing great feeding well putting on weigh and reaching all his milestones xxxxx


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2015)

That's really great to hear twinnie - many congratulations to you all!


----------



## Redkite (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations twinnie, that's lovely news


----------

